
Adventures in parametric textile pattern design - stuffmatic
https://stuffmatic.com/blog/adventures-in-parametric-textile-pattern-design/
======
yardshop
Very very cool!

People interested in this should make sure to see the later post too:

[https://stuffmatic.com/blog/making-a-pentagonal-tiling-
puzzl...](https://stuffmatic.com/blog/making-a-pentagonal-tiling-puzzle/)

The rest of your site is fascinating too. Can't wait to see what else you come
up with!

~~~
stuffmatic
Thanks for the kind words!

------
forgotmypwd123
Why all the cigarette designs?!

~~~
stuffmatic
I've been asking myself the same question :) There's just something
irresistibly tacky about cigarettes as a design element.

------
jihadjihad
Nicely done, I remember learning about tessellation [0] in middle school and
the marriage of math and art completely fascinated me.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tessellation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tessellation)

------
codeulike
How about some Penrose tiles?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrose_tiling](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penrose_tiling)

------
bryn
What are you using to create the interactive tools used here and in the puzzle
post?

~~~
stuffmatic
The tools are written in typescript and run in a web browser. I use vue.js to
build interactive GUIs.

------
topologistics
As a limes disease survivor I vehemently oppose your idealized depiction of
sliced citrus fruit.

It's a very impressive project and I can't wait to see what else you come up
with. Good job!

~~~
folli
Your comment led me to look up the origin of the name "Lyme disease":

Lyme disease gets its name from a small coastal town in Connecticut called
Lyme. In 1975, a woman brought an unusual cluster of pediatric arthritis cases
to the attention of Yale researchers. In 1977, the Yale researchers identified
and named the clusters “Lyme arthritis." In 1979, the name was changed to
"Lyme disease," when additional symptoms such as neurological problems and
severe fatigue were linked to the disease. In 1982 the cause of the disease
was discovered by Dr. Willy Burgdorfer. Dr. Burgdorfer published a paper on
the infectious agent of Lyme disease and earned the right to have his name
placed on the Lyme disease spirochete now known as Borrelia burgdorferi.

Source:
[https://www.dhss.delaware.gov/dhss/dph/epi/lyme.html](https://www.dhss.delaware.gov/dhss/dph/epi/lyme.html)

------
baumgarn
As an ex smoker I disapprove of the idealizing depiction of cigarettes.
Nevertheless I find the project very interesting and wonder if you are willing
to share the code?

